# Jelly Monster Launch - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (24/3/17)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DwaynePsytrooper (24/3/17)

Some Realy tasty Juice, pitty KZN has no Vape Fests


----------



## daniel craig (25/3/17)

DwaynePsytrooper said:


> Some Realy tasty Juice, pitty KZN has no Vape Fests


Every Saturday is a Vape Fest at Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeDude (26/3/17)

I was one of the first 10, got my cap, thanks guys. This juice is really good

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Anneries (26/3/17)

For those who havnt tried this yet. Get to your local shop and try it out. @Rooigevaar really did a great number on this. Not in my normal flavour profile but I like it. Will I adv it, probably not, will I buy more to keep on hand for a change of pace, most definitely.
But will do a review on this soon.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## DwaynePsytrooper (28/3/17)

daniel craig said:


> Every Saturday is a Vape Fest at Sir Vape


Richards Bay is to small for a sirvape here 

Sent from my GT-I9060I using Tapatalk


----------

